# Been Lurking



## FunkyDemon (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been lurking here for a few weeks and the forum is nagging me to introduce myself so I guess I will.   

I found this forum when I started looking into clubs to join in my area.  I had not done any martial arts for three or four years so I decided to make sure I was thorough when looking for a new club.  In the past I had done TKD (hated it, mostly due to the 'instructor'), Karate (liked it but it was at a place I used to work), and White Tiger Kung-Fu (really liked it, but it was too much travel).  Actually I wouldn't even count the Kung-Fu since it was only a month.

I checked out several of the clubs in the area (those that responded anyways).  I settled on one that teaches Hung-Gar and Kick Boxing (now at the end of the second week in classes).  I liked the format of the classes and the feel of the club.  The other schools I looked at were too formal for me.  I got lucky when I went to see an Aikido class since it was testing day and saw that it definitely wasn't for me.  It amazed me how many schools have no sparring (not even touch sparring).  I don't mind kata/forms, but if that is all you do then forget it.  The Jodo looked interesting, but it didn't offer the workout I was looking for (and the class was too expensive to think of doing it also).  I ruled out the Ju-Jitsu and Judo after watching the Aikido (and the fact the schools didn't respond to messages).

What I had really wanted was something with weapons.  The one place that teaches European sword/dagger was too far.  So was all of the Kendo places.  There are a few fencing places that are border line.  I may consider them in the future.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad you decided to stop lurking.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome

Many Kung fu school get into weapons, to various degrees, later in the training


----------



## stickarts (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Let us know how the class goes.


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome in from the cold...


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey, FD, I lurked for something like four months before I joined MT---best internet move I ever made (the joining, not the lurking)---good to have you with us!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting!  I'm glad you found something that fit more to your liking, too.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome and you will not find a better bunch then us here


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome! No need to lurk anymore.


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## bydand (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Be prepared to have a great time on the forum and in the threads.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad you came out of lurk-dom!  Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## FunkyDemon (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome.  I'm going to try to be a bit more active, but I am certainly no expert so I will probably stick to general discussions.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 29, 2006)

FunkyDemon said:


> Thanks to everyone for the welcome. I'm going to try to be a bit more active, but I am certainly no expert so I will probably stick to general discussions.


 

Feel free to ask questions or put in experiences with training, as well!


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2006)

FunkyDemon said:


> Thanks to everyone for the welcome. I'm going to try to be a bit more active, but I am certainly no expert so I will probably stick to general discussions.


 
Don't worry about not being an expert.   Feel free to wonder aloud and ask questions about nearly anything you like.  

Glad to have you here!


----------



## drummingman (Oct 30, 2006)

hi.
im still somewhat new here as well.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and have fun posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Its a little warmer out of the shadows, isn't it?


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

You don't need to be an expert(or even adept) to post here at M.T.
Welcome!


----------

